# Dish Network Smart Card Swap Delayed



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

After approximately 10 calls to try and rectify my black screen on my international channels, I was told for the third time today that shipping of "G3" smart cards has been "postponed" until an unknown date.

Two CSRs and and 2nd level tech said I am basically SOL and that I am not targeted to receive new cards before July. They cannot turn the black channels back on. I have to wait for the cards.

BUT, all orders for "Purple cards" have beed delayed. They do not know when they can ship them.

So I guess the card swap has run into a snag. Perhaps they have run out of cards?

I threatened to cancel and they were happy to accomodate me even though I pay over $150 a month autopay on credit card for six years.


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

So you have no Tv at all? They better be giving you a credit for what you pay for that you are not getting?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I have TV, just not my international channels.

They tried to turn them on and they can't without a new card but they have stopped sending cards!!


----------



## FSM Rage (Apr 3, 2009)

an over ride can be sent to the internal smart card to allow your channels to be viewed. do you happen to know what sat. you are set up with right now to receive your int. channels. sounds like you may have a migration problem rather than authorization problem. if it was a smart card problem it would tell you you are not auth. to view the channel.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

FSM Rage said:


> an over ride can be sent to the internal smart card to allow your channels to be viewed. do you happen to know what sat. you are set up with right now to receive your int. channels. sounds like you may have a migration problem rather than authorization problem. if it was a smart card problem it would tell you you are not auth. to view the channel.


Not if they have been changed to use the new security scheme. So if they really have delayed the swap, they need to reverse the use of the new security on these channels. And Delay the next set as well. If I remember right, Starz and Hbo were scheduled on the 8th and 15th.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Needs to make sure he is receiving 118.7 satellite, before doing anything else.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I have 118 and they cannot turn the channels back on using the old cards. They are on the new encryption. Most CSRs I spoke with said they can turn them back on but 2nd level tech says it won't work.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, you do need the new G3 smartcards.

The system Dishnet uses won't allow you to change programming if you haven't received the new scards yet if they have already been sent.

Unfortunately in some cases the system will postpone that shipment and doesn't give the agent a hard shipdate whatsoever, but programming shouldn't be effected.

The smartcard reverse some may be referencing is if Dishnet has to SEND you another shipment of scards because you didn't receive the prior ones. At that point the system automatically reverts to the original scards on the acct so that you can still watch programming until you get the new scards.


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

Why not send an e-mail to [email protected]?

It seems crazy that they can't get a card out to you before July, since you do not have the programming available and you are paying for it.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

LT they should have no problem waiving the programming charges, deeming it as Time Without Service.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

TSR said:


> The smartcard reverse some may be referencing is if Dishnet has to SEND you another shipment of scards because you didn't receive the prior ones. At that point the system automatically reverts to the original scards on the acct so that you can still watch programming until you get the new scards.


I've had a couple of customers call me. Both have had new cards shipped to them (one of them has had TWO sets shipped), but the customers "lost" them and now they don't have their International programming. And they won't be able to get it back until they receive yet another set of cards.

Apparently there's quite a large number of customers who threw out their original G3 cards, and the security vendor is having to make up a bunch more cards to replace them.


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

The latest twitter from Dish is telling a user that they can help with smart card issues. Maybe Peano should try twitter.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

TSR said:


> LT they should have no problem waiving the programming charges, deeming it as Time Without Service.


They told me I have to wait a month without service and then call and ask for a credit. And I have to call each month I am missing the internationals.

And I never received any mailings from Dish Network. I have been keenly watching for them. So I have not "thrown out" a shipment of cards.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

IIP said:


> I've had a couple of customers call me. Both have had new cards shipped to them (one of them has had TWO sets shipped), but the customers "lost" them and now they don't have their International programming. And they won't be able to get it back until they receive yet another set of cards.
> 
> Apparently there's quite a large number of customers who threw out their original G3 cards, and the security vendor is having to make up a bunch more cards to replace them.


If dish users can't insert a card or throw them away causing a delay in switching to the new encryption code, you can now understand why the nationwide switchover to DTV was delayed from Feb 17 to June 12. Connecting cables and a box is more complicated than inserting a card.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Lt Disher said:


> The latest twitter from Dish is telling a user that they can help with smart card issues. Maybe Peano should try twitter.


You might offer some assistance as to how Peano might go about getting information about this from Twitter.


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

TulsaOK said:


> You might offer some assistance as to how Peano might go about getting information about this from Twitter.


The website is http://twitter.com/dishnetwork

You have to sign up for twitter and then you can send messages to to Dish network on twitter and they may respond to you. For more info on Twitter itself, he may look at their website www.twitter.com


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Seems strange that I can't get answers by calling them and I have to go through an annoying blog site.

I have received some advice from members here and will try it on Monday during business hours. I refuse to talk to India again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

[email protected] is a good avenue if you don't give a tweet about twitter.
Yes, it is a shame that not all access to CS is equal and good.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

IIP said:


> I've had a couple of customers call me. Both have had new cards shipped to them (one of them has had TWO sets shipped), but the customers "lost" them and now they don't have their International programming. And they won't be able to get it back until they receive yet another set of cards.
> 
> Apparently there's quite a large number of customers who threw out their original G3 cards, and the security vendor is having to make up a bunch more cards to replace them.


That is correct IIP and the correct route to take is verify the address before shipping another set if the system will allow it.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Update:

I am getting more messages that I will lose more programming April 16. I managed to get Dish to send me a new card UPS - so they say - nothing has shown up. They would only send one. I need four. They asked me to pick one receiver and that is the only one they will send it for.

Again, they told me I am not targeted to receive new cards yet. They said shipping of new cards has been delayed and they could not tell me when I could expect the other three I need.

If I lose anymore channels before I get the rest of the cards I am canceling. I am fed up.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

peano said:


> Update:
> 
> I am getting more messages that I will lose more programming April 16. I managed to get Dish to send me a new card UPS - so they say - nothing has shown up. They would only send one. I need four. They asked me to pick one receiver and that is the only one they will send it for.
> 
> ...


Definitely would like to hear from you and others IF and which channels you lose. Most of the premiums are shown on Scott G's message on the other forum as scheduled to change on April 15.


----------



## iceman3233 (Apr 14, 2009)

No reproblems getting reshipped until 5th shipment then you need an override. They can revert the SCs back to your internal....


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

iceman3233 said:


> No reproblems getting reshipped until 5th shipment then you need an override. They can revert the SCs back to your internal....


Reverting back to internal only works IF they haven't changed a channel over to the new encryption. Which is why I asked if people have started losing some channels.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Definitely would like to hear from you and others IF and which channels you lose. Most of the premiums are shown on Scott G's message on the other forum as scheduled to change on April 15.


Suprise! I received the standard envelope via mail with all four cards in it even though all CSRs I spoke to said no cards were sent.

I also received another card via UPS with a return label saying I must return the old card. I guess they want me to desolder the chip from the mainboard?

All four swapped with no problem. At last!


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

peano said:


> Suprise! I received the standard envelope via mail with all four cards in it even though all CSRs I spoke to said no cards were sent.
> 
> I also received another card via UPS with a return label saying I must return the old card. I guess they want me to desolder the chip from the mainboard?
> 
> All four swapped with no problem. At last!


Congratulations! You may need to contact DISH again, sorry. If they think you are supposed to send back cards and your receivers do not have them, you may end up with charge ($45, I think). After all of your trouble, you would not want to have that problem also.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Lt Disher said:


> Congratulations! You may need to contact DISH again, sorry. If they think you are supposed to send back cards and your receivers do not have them, you may end up with charge ($45, I think). After all of your trouble, you would not want to have that problem also.


I am counting on having to wage this new battle. Ahhhhh, to be a Dish Network customer......:nono2:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If the UPS delivery was the second card for a particular receiver, I can see where Dish would want the first card returned.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

peano said:


> I am counting on having to wage this new battle. Ahhhhh, to be a Dish Network customer......:nono2:


Ahhhhh, to be a DISH Network customer such a true statement. I just got off the phone with Bruce Peckham. Jim DeFranco passed me down the line to him, we had a nice conversation the end results is I have 2 purple cards they won't activate and 3 more that were mailed April 2nd on the way.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

peano said:


> I am counting on having to wage this new battle. Ahhhhh, to be a Dish Network customer......:nono2:


Just mail the extra card back.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

boba said:


> Ahhhhh, to be a DISH Network customer such a true statement. I just got off the phone with Bruce Peckham. Jim DeFranco passed me down the line to him, we had a nice conversation the end results is I have 2 purple cards they won't activate and 3 more that were mailed April 2nd on the way.


After thinking about this conversation Bruce told me it could take 30 days for the cards to be delivered. My cards have already been in transit for 13 days assumedly by mail. I get US Mail in 4-5 days from either coast. *WHAT COUNTRY ARE THESE BEING MAILED FROM?* The call center for Smart Cards is in India is this also where they are shipped from causing the long delay? Puckwithahalo what do you know as an insider?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Mine came from Colorado. And they were pre-programmed with everything I sub to. I doubt India could pull that off.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

peano said:


> And they were pre-programmed with everything I sub to. I doubt India could pull that off.


FYI, they're not pre-programmed to prevent theft/piracy. When you installed the new card, it was programmed upon activation by a signal with your authorizations.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> FYI, they're not pre-programmed to prevent theft/piracy. When you installed the new card, it was programmed upon activation by a signal with your authorizations.


Actually they are preprogrammed, but each one will only work with a specific receiver for that programming. This only applies to ones that ar part of the exchange process and not those sent out as replacements for defective cards or lost ones.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

peano said:


> They told me I have to wait a month without service and then call and ask for a credit. And I have to call each month I am missing the internationals.
> 
> And I never received any mailings from Dish Network. I have been keenly watching for them. So I have not "thrown out" a shipment of cards.


That is because the agents must know the day you lost service to when you gained it back to submit the proper adjustment of credit.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

boba said:


> After thinking about this conversation Bruce told me it could take 30 days for the cards to be delivered. My cards have already been in transit for 13 days assumedly by mail. I get US Mail in 4-5 days from either coast. *WHAT COUNTRY ARE THESE BEING MAILED FROM?* The call center for Smart Cards is in India is this also where they are shipped from causing the long delay? Puckwithahalo what do you know as an insider?


They can take a maximum of 30 days to arrive because of the way they are shipped, not to mention it has to be processed through all the computers to be assigned to your account, specific to each receiver.

On day 21 a Force Exchange is done by the system automatically, so the cards do need to be inserted by then. That is 21 days from the day they were mailed. Until that date the original cards or smart card #s that are on any account are authorized.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

TSR said:


> They can take a maximum of 30 days to arrive because of the way they are shipped, not to mention it has to be processed through all the computers to be assigned to your account, specific to each receiver.
> 
> On day 21 a Force Exchange is done by the system automatically, so the cards do need to be inserted by then. That is 21 days from the day they were mailed. Until that date the original cards or smart card #s that are on any account are authorized.


You say 21 days from when the cards are mailed, where in this country does it take 21 days for mail delivery? If the postal system lost it I could see 21-30 days without delivery but I still believe they are being "mailed" outside the U.S.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

puckwithahalo said:


> Actually they are preprogrammed, but each one will only work with a specific receiver for that programming. This only applies to ones that ar part of the exchange process and not those sent out as replacements for defective cards or lost ones.


Nope not preprogrammed. But they are usually assigned to a specific receiver. Some of those getting mailings for large number of customers (ex apartment buildings) are not even assigned to a receiver.

In previous swaps they first offload info from the old card and then reload it to the new cards (that was before the builtin cards). They want to get all that porn you have been watching but haven't sent in because you don't have a landline.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Nope not preprogrammed. But they are usually assigned to a specific receiver. Some of those getting mailings for large number of customers (ex apartment buildings) are not even assigned to a receiver.


I think he knows.  The original mailings are preprogrammed and married to the receiver they are assigned to - at least for regular household accounts.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Nope not preprogrammed. But they are usually assigned to a specific receiver. Some of those getting mailings for large number of customers (ex apartment buildings) are not even assigned to a receiver.
> 
> In previous swaps they first offload info from the old card and then reload it to the new cards (that was before the builtin cards). They want to get all that porn you have been watching but haven't sent in because you don't have a landline.


They are definitely pre-programmed. There have been some issues where once a customer got them they had to be reauthorized because the customer changed programming between the time they were sent out and the time the customer got them, so they had channels they no longer subscribed to, or were missing channels they had added in the interim.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

As an FYI - I got my purple card for my 625 (AT200 (or whatever they call it now) + locals) Saturday Apr 18 in the mail, stuck it in the slot, 15 minutes later was watching all my subscribed programming again. Couldn't be easier. Didn't even check the "This is how you do a card swap" channel (998)... If you couldn't tell the envelope was from Dish and had to do with your continued viewing of programming - what can I say - you're an idiot.

If somebody has a site where I can upload a picture to - I'd be glad to post the envelope.

And it came from Colorado.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sure, would make a nice addition to the EKB smartcard page I'm working on that's still a rough draft. It currently has a picture of the first 3 smart cards and a few random notes (what is it, how does it work, "didn't need one before," DNASP241, date of first swap?, etc) that need to be turned into coherent sentences. If someone could help with that, the page can go live a lot sooner. Today I have a long list of long-promised fixes to the channel charts to work on.


----------



## chiotti (Jun 1, 2006)

anyone got an idea? i have the dreaded code 360 you must install new smart card to watch this channel . but the 6 dif csrs tell me that I dont need 1.. I dont know where to turn to next.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

scooper said:


> As an FYI - I got my purple card for my 625 (AT200 (or whatever they call it now) + locals) Saturday Apr 18 in the mail, stuck it in the slot, 15 minutes later was watching all my subscribed programming again. Couldn't be easier. Didn't even check the "This is how you do a card swap" channel (998)... If you couldn't tell the envelope was from Dish and had to do with your continued viewing of programming - what can I say - you're an idiot.
> 
> If somebody has a site where I can upload a picture to - I'd be glad to post the envelope.
> 
> And it came from Colorado.


Now you are beginning to understand what I was talking about a year and a half ago when I talked about change. I said then that Americans resist change. Now you are seeing Dish users resist change and the card swap has been delayed just as the national over the air analog shutdown was delayed. Something as simple as inserting a card in a slot meets with resistance. Some figure "we didn't need one before, why do we need one now?" with a new card to install or installing a converter box. Americans have a very hard time with any type of change, no matter how simple. I have seen it many times during my lifetime and you will too.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

chiotti said:


> I dont know where to turn to next.


Directv


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

chiotti said:


> anyone got an idea? i have the dreaded code 360 you must install new smart card to watch this channel . but the 6 dif csrs tell me that I dont need 1.. I dont know where to turn to next.


If you have talked to technical support (not the standard csr) and you've gotten no help, send an email to [email protected] including your name, the phone number tied to the account, and your cell phone if that's where you get your calls.

It will take a few days, but you will likely get a phone call and someone will solve your problem.


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Well my smart card situation just got VERY interesting. I had started making calls to the number that popped up on my screen about needing the cards. Was assured that I would not lose any channels. Cards would come blah blah blah. Of course nothing changed. I lost about 20 channels and every time I called I was told that NO cards were on their way although there was a record of calls. Well I finally tried the [email protected] thing and nothing changed after 4 more days. I finally called and threatened to cancel my $167 a month account. I have been with DISH since June of 1996. Nearly 13 years. The CSR said they would fix it and that in 2 days my cards would arrive. Well 3 days later 1 card shows up in a UPS 2nd day package. Whopee. Except that 1 have 3 HD receivers on my account. I call to complain and get the same old runaround. We will send you a card. The next day I get 3 UPS 2nd day packages. First one has 1 card. 2nd one has 2 cards. Third one has 3 cards. 

OK

Today (monday) I get the standard card replacement package thats pretty well marked without saying what it is for. It contains: 4 cards.

OK then I call tonight and there is no record of cards being sent to me...

Anybody want to guess which of the 11 cards I have I should try inserting? I am not making this up. In fact I should take a picture of all this for you to see. I will try calling again during the day Tuesday to sort thru this. I have a feeling that NOBODY at Dish is going to believe me. My only thought is that the 3 card package was courtesy of the CEO deal as my email was quite specific. Any other guesses?

:lol::nono2::hurah::nono::eek2:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

spdmonkey said:


> Well my smart card situation just got VERY interesting. I had started making calls to the number that popped up on my screen about needing the cards. Was assured that I would not lose any channels. Cards would come blah blah blah. Of course nothing changed. I lost about 20 channels and every time I called I was told that NO cards were on their way although there was a record of calls. Well I finally tried the [email protected] thing and nothing changed after 4 more days. I finally called and threatened to cancel my $167 a month account. I have been with DISH since June of 1996. Nearly 13 years. The CSR said they would fix it and that in 2 days my cards would arrive. Well 3 days later 1 card shows up in a UPS 2nd day package. Whopee. Except that 1 have 3 HD receivers on my account. I call to complain and get the same old runaround. We will send you a card. The next day I get 3 UPS 2nd day packages. First one has 1 card. 2nd one has 2 cards. Third one has 3 cards.
> 
> OK
> 
> ...


If they have a specific receiver mentioned, insert the one with the latest ship date. Otherwise insert one of the random ones probably doesn't matter which ship date. Hopefully you will be able to get all the receivers up on the new cards. Make sure you hold on to the others, as you may be charged for them if you don't return them. I wouldn't return any until you have some form of RA.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Use the 4 cards that came in the DISH envelope. I just finished one of these "SMOOTH" card exchanges. I got 2 cards in UPS envelope and tried to exchange the cards but they couldn't because I had 3 in the mail. Eventually I got a third in a FEDEX envelope and as of this morning I have purple cards in all 4 of my receivers but it has taken almost a month. Also 21 days after the mailing of my 3 cards they did turn off programmming on the affected receivers. I still haven't received those cards.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

acoruding tio my sveral hd chanenel ahve wiche do n2 and soem laino ones


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I decided that the envelope with the 4 cards that had CORRECT receiver numbers would be the winners and I just swapped out all 3. They all booted back up and channels are back. I have 2 211's and a 622 and none had smart cards in them previously. My one 211 currently resides inside the wall with a remote sensor attached so that no cords are seen in my kitchen. It attaches to a 32" LCD that is recessed into the wall. Its quite the job to get to it. I hope they are done with cards swaps for awhile as I really hate pulling all that out of the wall.

They worked! Now I have to figure a way to prove to DISH that these 7 other cards were actually mailed back. They sent me 4 different UPS prepaid labels.....


----------



## It'sMike (Sep 17, 2004)

I have been waiting patiently for cards since beginning to see the warnings and am now losing channels. I've scoured the threads and can't tell if the majority of people have gotten their cards automatically or if pretty much everyone has to call and complain?

I've tried the Dish web site smartcard page and after entering my details keep getting "Due to Technical Difficulties the System is Unable to Process Your Request at This Time." Great, thanks Dish!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

It'sMike;2087426 said:


> I have been waiting patiently for cards since beginning to see the warnings and am now losing channels. I've scoured the threads and can't tell if the majority of people have gotten their cards automatically or if pretty much everyone has to call and complain?
> 
> I've tried the Dish web site smartcard page and after entering my details keep getting "Due to Technical Difficulties the System is Unable to Process Your Request at This Time." Great, thanks Dish!


Start with the 800# 888-241-2205 if that group can't help try [email protected],com


----------



## candy20 (Oct 26, 2007)

if i have a cardless ird do have to undo all that i've done to the receiver to receive update


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

candy20 said:


> if i have a cardless ird do have to undo all that i've done to the receiver to receive update


Just buy a legit receiver and a subscription and you will be fine.

Subscribers are receiving physical smart cards that will be inserted into the slot on the front of their receiver(s) and override the internal smart card. It should be plug and play, for subscribers.


----------

